# Hello fellow snowboard type people



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi There,

Thought it was about time to say hi. In New Zealand and just waiting for winter to arrive!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

motleybeast said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thought it was about time to say hi. In New Zealand and just waiting for winter to arrive!


Member for over a year and this is your first post. Love it.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, sorry. Tend to not rush these things!!


----------



## Eggnog (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome! Gotta love the lurkers


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

More Kiwis are always welcome! Down south myself, snow's starting to fall on the West Coast glaciers, almost torture looking at it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Argo said:


> Member for over a year and this is your first post. Love it.


Well, his avatar does say "Procrastinators Unite..." :laugh2:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

would say, :embarrased1: eh I'll wait till next year..


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Phedder said:


> More Kiwis are always welcome! Down south myself, snow's starting to fall on the West Coast glaciers, almost torture looking at it.


I can imagine. I get to look at Mount Taranaki everyday for my winter indicator, but he's looking a bit bare at the moment! Won't be long now.

And yeah, thought I should stop being a lurker!! :grin:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol welcome, 
No way can u call member for >1yr and never posted a lurker!! Lol that requires it's very own title. Such discipline! Sir Lurksalot, Lurkrastinator or Lurk Cookie, sommat extra special :grin:


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Lol welcome,
> No way can u call member for >1yr and never posted a lurker!! Lol that requires it's very own title. Such discipline! Sir Lurksalot, Lurkrastinator or Lurk Cookie, sommat extra special :grin:


Ha Ha. Those are all pretty cool.

I do like Lurkrastinator though, I see what you did there!

:grin:


----------



## captaingarbonza (Feb 17, 2016)

Yay! More kiwis! I live in MA now but I grew up in the South Island. Beautiful country


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

motleybeast said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thought it was about time to say hi. In New Zealand and just waiting for winter to arrive!



Welcome.....spent a month on the south island in 2005 during an epic winter.

Wanted to spend the rest of my life there(Wanaka\Queenstown).........unfortunately I ran out of balance on my credit cards and had to come home :-(


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I live on the North Island but yeah, I've been down to the South Island a few times, but never for the snow. Its always been on holiday with the visiting family, and of course they always come in summer. But that's cool, means I have winter to myself.

I did have the chance to come down this year, but it would mean either just under two weeks in the South Island, or a whole season at Ruapehu. I will make it down one day, I know I'm missing something good!! And I do like hanging out in Queenstown.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you're happy to operate on a budget, Queenstown can honestly be done quite cheap. 

I'm there 14th-28th of June, likely do at least another 10 days in September. 

Staying at Haka Lodge, by far the best backpackers in town. Solid wooden bunks with under bunk lockers, they don't squeek at all, privacy curtains, 2 power points for each bunk etc, fantastic staff. Not a noisy party hostel at all, love staying there! Anyway it's $33 a night, so I'm paying $462 for 2 weeks. Early bird 3 peak pass is $599 (Remarkables, Coronet and Hutt) you can get a 10 trip on the Snowline Express for around $140 (I'm self driving) and if you're not eating out and partying constantly you can easily get by on $20-30 a day for food. 

Just food for thought for next season, or even mid winter if you can swing it. Definitely possible for you to do 2 weeks in Queenstown for under $2,000 including flights.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Golly, yeah thanks Phedder, definitely food for thought there.

I had a look at Google maps and the ski fields and its totally do-able isn't it?! Thanks for that.

It would probably be something to look at for next year as we're all sorted for this year. Me and my boy could probably get a week down your way no problems!!


----------

